# Stucco for Basement Walls



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello,

It's been a while since my last project but I remember the folks in here are always excellent.

I have been pondering how best to finish out parts of my basement at lowest cost and I am considering putting stucco over the existing block walls. They are not painted and don't leak and it is a 1958 home so it's had plenty of time TO leak. I am turning a corner of the basement into a bar so the rustic look will fit nicely.

I'd like to know any pointers on what to mix, how to spread this stuff, and any other advice. I found the masonry cement at the local hardware store that they recommend but not sure what else.

Once complete, I'd like to give it a coat of paint.

Appreciate your help.

Eric
Kirk Productions
www.kirkproductions.com


----------



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

*Stucco*

I sure see a lot of views and no responses. Hope I didn't scare anyone off!  

Appreciate some help.

THanks,

Eric



kirkeric said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's been a while since my last project but I remember the folks in here are always excellent.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is some info from the WEB:

http://www.taylorrental.com/tip_detail.asp?id=56&sec_id=Homeowner

deleted

It is easier to use mortar mix because it already has the sand in it. You don't have to buy "stucco mix". You have a big advantage in that your walls have not been painted.

.


----------



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

Palibob,

Thanks. I was wondering whether that would work. So, just mortar mix with sand? The first link was talking about actual stucco. Will I need to do that screen work if I use mortar mix?

The second link, not sure what that was. Is that what you intended to send?

Thanks and hope to hear back.

Eric



PaliBob said:


> Here is some info from the WEB:
> 
> http://www.taylorrental.com/tip_detail.asp?id=56&sec_id=Homeowner
> 
> ...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

This should have been the 2nd Link:
http://www.taylorrental.com/tip_detail.asp?id=56&sec_id=Homeowner

Mortar Mix has two meaning
1) Recipe for Cement/Sand/+ lime+additives
2) Premixed blend of dry ingredients sold by the sack

I was referring to the premiixed blend. Avoid the Fast Set type as it dries super fast and is designed for small repairs. The regular dry time pre blended mix is most easily mixed in an empty 5 gal drywaller type bucket with a large very low speed 1/2" drill with auxiliary side handle and a mud mixer bit. Also there is a hand mixer that looks like a large potato masher.
http://www.thefind.com/hardware/info-mud-mixer

The technique is to set the drill speed <500 rpm and hold the bucket between your feet while slowly adding water to the mix. 

Find a masonry supplier and visit their store for supplies and advice. They also have adhesion additives (Admix) in qt & gallon bottles. They look like white glue and work to increase adhesion.


----------



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

Palibob,

Hey thanks! This doesn't sound terribly difficult to do.

Eric



PaliBob said:


> This should have been the 2nd Link:
> http://www.taylorrental.com/tip_detail.asp?id=56&sec_id=Homeowner
> 
> Mortar Mix has two meaning
> ...


----------



## Crosby (Dec 5, 2008)

It's not that hard, its all labor. I gave my brother some pointers like you got. He didn't feel comfortable with a trial, he applied his stucco with a square sponge right out of the bucket. First time he ever did it and it turned out nice. This was 15 years ago, its still going strong.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Eric,
Crosby is right, It's not that hard and since all you need is a very thin coat a sponge rubber trowel is the best way to even it out using a circular motion. Keep a bucket of water to periodically dunk the rubber trowel.

http://www.tools-plus.com/harrington-5gf.html?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=froogle&utm_term=HAR5GF


----------



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

Bob,

Thanks. Maybe that will make it go on easier. I tried myself a small spot yesterday, about 3' x 4' and I used a 6" scraper to spread it on and it went on but it was a pain. It kept falling off, fortunately, I placed the mix bucket where it could fall back in. I think I had a pretty good consistency, not soupy.

So this sponge is different than the float that is used later? A sponge sounds a little better.

Appreciate any more application advice using this method.

Eric



PaliBob said:


> Eric,
> Crosby is right, It's not that hard and since all you need is a very thin coat a sponge rubber trowel is the best way to even it out using a circular motion. Keep a bucket of water to periodically dunk the rubber trowel.
> 
> http://www.tools-plus.com/harrington-5gf.html?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=froogle&utm_term=HAR5GF


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Are you sure you don't want to insulate that wall first?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Eric,
Sorry I should have filled in the blanks.
* The sponge rubber trowel is just for finishing
* Use a notched trowel for applying the mud
http://www.mclendons.com/item.asp?sku=10986720

* Before starting wet the wall with a spray bottle filled with water 
* Keep new areas of the wall sprayed before spreading stucco
* Mix a little Admix in the mud
* Mix to a consistency similar to mashed potatoes
* Don't daub the mix on the Wall use a sweeping plastering motion
* Thin coat
* Don't be concerned with small voids
* After the mud just starts to set up go over it with the sponge trowel in a circular motion like you're polishing the wall. This will fill in any voids and leave a flat finish.

* When finished clean the sponge trowel thoroughly for next time


----------



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually, part of the reason I am going this route is that it is least expensive to do, doesn't require studding out walls, etc and will give a nice rustic look to turn a portion of the basement into a bar.

Coincidentally, however, the temperature downstairs has always been ideal to me. Stays cool in summer and even on the coldest winter days, I routinely work on the computer down there. Just one of those perfect environments I suppose.

Eric



jogr said:


> Are you sure you don't want to insulate that wall first?


----------



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

Bob,

It's ok. I just thought you were providing an easier way to lay that stuff on. So, back to what I was doing.  I have the rubber spong trowel to work the surface.

I will give it another shot tonight.

Eric



PaliBob said:


> Eric,
> Sorry I should have filled in the blanks.
> * The sponge rubber trowel is just for finishing
> * Use a notched trowel for applying the mud
> ...


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Be sure to report back and take a photo or two.


----------

